# Chef knife for FreeBSD?



## Tom Zillig (Jun 10, 2018)

A simple search did not reveal anything like a  Chef-DK.

What do you use on your FreeBSD workstations to access a Chef server? I'd love to find a *knife*.

Any references or links to resources will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

